# Cryptic Cosmetics



## Dolly Snow (May 1, 2017)

_* Not a sponsored post. Press samples were sent to Specktra for review consideration. This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published). All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly. We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews. We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in.*

The precision tip applicator helps aid in lining & filling. 
The scent is Vanilla cake batter & feels very smooth on. I found them to be fully opaque & consistency is the same throughout the entire range.

_Cryptic Cosmetics

If you'd like any comparison swatches, please list them below!

View attachment IMG_20160807_094706.jpg

View attachment Cyrptic.jpg

View attachment IMG_20170207_151855_053.jpg


& 6 Feet Under


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 1, 2017)

Swatch Comparison of Rose Burial & He Loves Me

View attachment IMG_20170208_164812_323.jpg


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2017)

Newest Liquid Lipsticks from Cryptic!

Launching next week, will update with more info!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2017)

Desert Trio launches October 5th!


----------

